
Model Connected City with R Pi, PubNub and Node-RED - parkor222
http://www.internetoflego.com/connecting-it-all-together-pubnub-and-node-red/
======
cola06
Hi parkor222, Like your project. This would be much easier with Wia
([https://www.wia.io](https://www.wia.io)) :)

